# Help with Plant Identification



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

can someone help me identify this plants? i have quite a few. but not sure what they are. any lead would help. thank you


----------



## tejinabo (Feb 5, 2006)

Maybe a Physostegia sp. or a Crypt?


----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

im thinking its a crypt also. but if so, i dont know which kind.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't know of any crypt that has leaves like that, but it does look like Physostegia


----------



## tejinabo (Feb 5, 2006)

m3177o said:


> im thinking its a crypt also. but if so, i dont know which kind.


My first thought is it is Physostegia purpurea or False Dragonhead. If it is a Crypt, I can't think of any that looks like your plant. Have you been growing it submersed?


----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

yes, i have them submersed


----------



## tejinabo (Feb 5, 2006)

Knowing that is has been growing submersed, I'd lean more toward it being Physostegia purpurea. I've grown Physostegia before and it looks very close to what you have.


----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for transfering the post. i had a feeling it was in the wrong spot.


----------

